# Snake/legless lizard ID



## Sir_Hiss (Oct 15, 2013)

Came across this chap with pointy features on my evening bike ride adjacent to Lake Samsonvale, just north of Brisbane.
Any ideas, sorry for the photo quality, they came from a phone.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 15, 2013)

Burton's Legless Lizard (_Lialis burtonis_)
The sharply pointed snout distinguishes this species from virtually all other Australian reptiles.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep, it's a Burtons.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 16, 2013)

as said defiantly burtons


----------

